# Bubble Magus Curver 3.5 impeller sticking suggestions



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm a little frustrated with this so I'm reaching out for suggestions. The impeller keeps sticking until I take it apart and put it back together. I tried cleaning it and soaking in vinegar for 25hrs but it is still sticking. I have had the skimmer for not even 1 year and it just stopped the other night after a long power failure and wouldn't start again. I'm tired of farting around with this thing :-(


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

BM Rock pumps lately have become the old Sicce PSK and Sedra 5000 skimmer pumps...PITA restart issues.

If it restarts by simply blowing air down the air intake line, consider yourself lucky.

Sry that I'm not of much help but it's the nature of that beast.


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

wtac said:


> BM Rock pumps lately have become the old Sicce PSK and Sedra 5000 skimmer pumps...PITA restart issues.
> 
> If it restarts by simply blowing air down the air intake line, consider yourself lucky.
> 
> Sry that I'm not of much help but it's the nature of that beast.


Nope blowing down it doesn't get it moving again. Its so funny how all us salties think like that "If it doesn't work did you blow on it?".


----------

